# Medicare's Annual Wellness Visits



## sherrieneidigh (Sep 21, 2016)

I have a question about the documentation of these visits. If the Annual Wellness Visit (AWV) is a subsequent visit, in regards to the "UPDATE" criteria, such as "medical/family history", or "list of current providers/suppliers, etc., is it OK to accept the documentation of: "reviewed, no changes" (sometimes with a date of the previous visit that they collected this information?

Can anyone help me with this?


----------

